# Bermuda Prices in the Southeast



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

What do you guys think small squares of coastal are going to sell for this year? 14 x 18 x 36 about 40 to 45 lb bales.
I’m thinking $9 - $10.


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

I would love to get 10. I just sold the last of last year's and it was late 4th cutting same size bale but a few pounds lighter managed to get 7 a bale but had to deliver and hand stack. I let him know that was the last at that $$$$


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I have been getting $8 delivered for last years hay.


----------



## sea2summit (Aug 4, 2021)

Better be $9-10 or I'm going to loose my rear with fuel and fertilizer prices.


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

I am not going to be the first to sell any around here someone always beats me to 1st cut. I am the only straw baler around so I concentrate on that and round baleage till end of may or so. I figured I would see how much the retailers went up and if squares are profitable might make some then. Personally I think $55 for 4x5 rolls and $10 for 36" squares sounds fair as long as the 2 F's don't get any higher. Jo


----------



## jrehberg321 (11 mo ago)

Our hay tenant was getting $7/bale for Tifton 85 and $10/bale for Perennial Peanut at the barn last year. He seems pretty confident he can add $2-$3 to each this year and still move his hay. Given the price of fuel and fertilizer that may not be enough.


----------



## HAYcorey (Jul 22, 2018)

Anyone approached the subject with any of your customers. I did and it didn’t go too well. I really don’t think people have a clue how much it takes to make quality hay. But it’s just grass right?…


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

HAYcorey said:


> Anyone approached the subject with any of your customers. I did and it didn’t go too well. I really don’t think people have a clue how much it takes to make quality hay. But it’s just grass right?…


Those are the ones you save the weedy fields for since it is "just grass" and supposedly requires nothing to grow.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

So far the horsey people haven't given me too much static BUT, the real test will come when I call and say "Your hay is ready". I haven't started talking to the cow folks yet and I suspect it is going to be a different story.


----------



## sea2summit (Aug 4, 2021)

HAYcorey said:


> Anyone approached the subject with any of your customers. I did and it didn’t go too well. I really don’t think people have a clue how much it takes to make quality hay. But it’s just grass right?…


My mom's a horse person so I can say this. Horse people generally aren't bright unless their rodeo/working type horse people. Generally in my experience older overweight females who have over romanticized views of the animals.


----------



## sea2summit (Aug 4, 2021)

IH 1586 said:


> Those are the ones you save the weedy fields for since it is "just grass" and supposedly requires nothing to grow.


Seem to be the same ones who bring it back because their horses don't like it wanting their money back.


----------

